# Issues with Screen. Anyone else enjoy this surprise?



## trak0r (Apr 9, 2019)

I got this weird video issue when jumping in for my commute. I fixed by rebooting car, but was wondering if anyone knew more information about why or how severe it is.

Video link: 




Thanks.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes I had same thing on Sunday. 2019.8.5. I was using summon to bring out of garage, then summon was interrupted. When I got in car to move forward more, the screen was doing that. Reboot fixed it also.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

typical of something fixed with a reboot


----------



## DvdRbrts (Feb 28, 2019)

I thought it was a new feature because mine was flashing to the beat of the music.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115642822714187781


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Same here, mine was flickering and looking crazy. It rebooted itself and has been fine ever since.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Saw it while I was on 8.3. Rebooted to fix and never saw it again on 8.3 (or my current 8.5).


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Stop leaving your mushrooms in the glovebox.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

My car has also had graphic defects since 8.5. Today the autopilot display was rotating the cars in different orientations driving down the road.


----------



## MyFirstTeslaBB (Oct 22, 2018)

Mine did this to me today. Never seen this before. FW vet 2019.8.5. Reboot seemed to have fixed it.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

I had a tech out who told me it’s a known software bug that will be fixed in the next update.... reboot does fix it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

Had same issue this AM. Reboot fixed it. 2019.8.5


----------



## Jimbydude (Aug 8, 2018)

trak0r said:


> I got this weird video issue when jumping in for my commute. I fixed by rebooting car, but was wondering if anyone knew more information about why or how severe it is.
> 
> Video link:
> 
> ...


Been getting same issue, twice now in the week I got .5 updated. Once when I got in and once when driving.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

This happened to me when I was about to pull in my garage. It made a sizzling sound before it went black. Rebooting fixed it . But the reboot took longer than I remember from the past. 8.5


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

trak0r said:


> I got this weird video issue when jumping in for my commute. I fixed by rebooting car, but was wondering if anyone knew more information about why or how severe it is.
> 
> Video link:
> 
> ...


Happened to me for the first time with 2019.8.5... must be related to this release.


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

I've seen this twice as well. Weird glitching/artifacts all over the display.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Mine had the jumbled / scrambled screen on startup this aftn. Collected vids. Three-finger reboot (took >40 seconds before the "T" logo appeared) made it "normal" again

Firmware v2019.8.5.


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

So I had a crazy experience today after stopping for lunch. I had driven for about an hour on the highway with everything operating normal. After I get done with lunch (about 30 minutes or so) I got back into the car and found the screen was glitching like crazy. Some dropped pixels, sections of the screen flickering in and out, buttons not responding, and menus opening blank or not loading. The glitching seemed to improve a bit as the car cooled down (the back of the display was definitely hot when I got in the car) but the drive ended with the whole screen going black when I put it in reverse to park. 

Worried about the overheating, I cracked the windows when i parked it and coming back to the car (still parked out in the sun) after 45 minutes everything was back to normal. No more glitches for the rest of the day.

Anyone else see this problem? It was not a particularly hot day so it is worrying that it would have an error with just 30 minutes in the sun.


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

Just posted a thread of similar experience, maybe I will try rebooting next time!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> So I had a crazy experience today after stopping for lunch. I had driven for about an hour on the highway with everything operating normal. After I get done with lunch (about 30 minutes or so) I got back into the car and found the screen was glitching like crazy. Some dropped pixels, sections of the screen flickering in and out, buttons not responding, and menus opening blank or not loading. The glitching seemed to improve a bit as the car cooled down (the back of the display was definitely hot when I got in the car) but the drive ended with the whole screen going black when I put it in reverse to park.
> 
> Worried about the overheating, I cracked the windows when i parked it and coming back to the car (still parked out in the sun) after 45 minutes everything was back to normal. No more glitches for the rest of the day.
> 
> Anyone else see this problem? It was not a particularly hot day so it is worrying that it would have an error with just 30 minutes in the sun.


My car made it through last summer, outside, in AZ direct sunlight, with air temps well over 100 degrees, cabin temps well above 140 degrees. Never had an issue from the heat. Screen was very hot to the touch at times but always worked. This was before cabin overheat protection was even an option. I do keep that turned on now, just for all the electronics and a little piece of mind. I'd attempt a re-boot first to see if that helps and then get service appointment if it continues to happen.


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

I had the same thing happen to me early this morning for the first time. I was on the highway at ~65 MPH when I had it navigate to work (via dragging down on the screen). Suddenly all sorts of graphical glitches flashed on the screen and I couldn't see my speed. Other than the display being wonky, everything else appeared to be functional. I did a soft reboot while driving and it came back okay. Firmware 2019.8.5. It was still dark and the outside temperature was 48 F.


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks for the replies and I am starting to suspect that these glitches might be related to what others have been seeing and not heat related. I did a soft reboot last night to solve a bluetooth media audio issue so maybe that will prevent screen glitching. Will update you guys if I see it again!


----------



## trak0r (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey all,

I just received this response from Tesla:

"
Thank you for contacting Tesla Customer Support. Model 3 "display glitches", also referred to as graphical artifacts, may randomly appear across the Infotainment touchscreen or result in a sluggishness for the image to update. In some cases, the display may automatically reboot to recover itself. These artifacts are due to a graphical system error in the car's firmware that create an unfortunate nuisance for the customer. The Tesla Firmware Engineering teams are currently addressing this behavior. The car is drivable, does not require physical repair, and can be recovered via a scroll wheel reset.

Please visit our Support Page, which covers frequently asked questions about Tesla and your vehicle. If you have any further questions or concerns, you can reach Customer Support 24/7 at [email protected].

Best Regards,

Christopher | Tesla Support 
https://www.tesla.com/support "

I'm not sure this makes me happy, but at least they are aware. Hopefully the 2019.12 update I've yet to receive, has remedied this.


----------



## Erix (Nov 12, 2018)

I’ve had this a couple of times during the past two weeks. The first time the text displayed was missing random characters. Today, however, things got interesting. There were all kinds of crazy things going on, like a Stanley Kubrick nightmare. It was fascinating to watch! Everything worked including the navigation so I just rebooted at home and it’s OK for now.
I’m glad Tesla is aware and await the fix. 
E.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

This one was fun.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

^
Got that late Thursday. Fortunately it was on start-up so I three-fingered it.

On the morning drive on fwy Thrusday the screen went very funky and flashy, then all black for 40+ seconds, radio went silent, then diaplayed the "T" logo and came back on like nothing happened. Radio came back on to the previous channel that was selected before we started the drive and the nav destination was lost. 

Been seeing, intermittently, strange display clutter for at least a week now.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I've seen the same thing a few times on mine... A reboot clears it.



trak0r said:


> I got this weird video issue when jumping in for my commute. I fixed by rebooting car, but was wondering if anyone knew more information about why or how severe it is.


----------



## John A Bailey (May 25, 2018)

yeah I get an occasional screen weirdness. recently the screen stayed black even after entered the car. I put it in reverse and the car was able to move backwards with the screen totally black. I then put it in park and rebooted it and the screen came back. A couple of times it rebooted itself while driving. A recent weird one was the loss of some letters on the keyboard replaced by gibberish and at the same time instead of having 209 miles of range left only the 9 was visible. This corrected after a reboot. These things don't bother me as long as they are rare, brief enough so they don't appreciably interfere with driving, and fix after a quick reboot. They also tend to be 1 or 2 time events and then don't recur, probably fixed by some clandestine update.


----------



## John A Bailey (May 25, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> ^
> Got that late Thursday. Fortunately it was on start-up so I three-fingered it.
> 
> On the morning drive on fwy Thrusday the screen went very funky and flashy, then all black for 40+ seconds, radio went silent, then diaplayed the "T" logo and came back on like nothing happened. Radio came back on to the previous channel that was selected before we started the drive and the nav destination was lost.
> ...


probably same one I saw


Erix said:


> I've had this a couple of times during the past two weeks. The first time the text displayed was missing random characters. Today, however, things got interesting. There were all kinds of crazy things going on, like a Stanley Kubrick nightmare. It was fascinating to watch! Everything worked including the navigation so I just rebooted at home and it's OK for now.
> I'm glad Tesla is aware and await the fix.
> E.


this sounds exactly like what I saw...missing characters and some gibberish...corrected with a reboot


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Screen clutter short sample.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

I encountered these artifacts for the first time last week as I was washing my car. Every time I opened a door to clean around the jamb and sills, the screen would come on and display randomly flashing artifacts. They went away as soon as I got into the car and drove it back into the garage. In my case, no reboot needed. Haven't seen them since.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I've had similar -- That's not my name...similar text garbling all over the screen (map place titles, the battery % reading, The car name, the Park/Drive/Neutral indicator, Speedo, and the dash info lights (low tires, park brake etc).

Always fixed with a reboot, but it's very very reminiscent of what computers look like when their gpu is failing or overheating. Some sort of memory error losing a bit here or there corrupting a small blit.

2019.8.5 on both screenshots. 2018 M3D Sept 1103xx


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

trak0r said:


> I got this weird video issue when jumping in for my commute. I fixed by rebooting car, but was wondering if anyone knew more information about why or how severe it is.


Maybe Elon doesn't like your choice of music?


----------

